

Stop the music money stream scream: C.R.E.A.M. - rogueleaderr
http://rogueleaderr.com/post/42695281885/stopping-the-music-money-stream-scream-c-r-e-a-m

======
hipsters_unite
Pretty well-balanced article. Like in the 'bad old days' the mega-artists that
appeal to the mass market are the ones reaping the rewards of economies of
scale.

~~~
rogueleaderr
Nothing is as popular as popularity.

